# Crocodile Bites Off Part Of Elderly Man



## Fuscus (Feb 24, 2012)

Crocodile Bites Off Part Of Elderly Man's Testicles In Zimbabwe; Jonah Maturure Survives Attack


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 24, 2012)

ouch


----------



## miss_mosher (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh god, I don't think I want to read that one... Poor bloke!


----------



## Poggle (Feb 24, 2012)

funny area for it to attack :S


----------



## Poggle (Feb 24, 2012)

haha i was going to say pics or it didnt happen... but then i thought.... umm i dont want to see pics


----------



## saximus (Feb 24, 2012)

How big must they be for it to have only bitten off "part" of them


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 24, 2012)

saximus said:


> How big must they be for it to have only bitten off "part" of them



Lmfao sax...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 24, 2012)

One of the times I am glad I dont have dangly bits..... uhmmmm bet he doesnt do that again in a hurry lol(funny sorta bait to use rofl)


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 24, 2012)

@ 70 he probably didn't have any use for them anyway.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 24, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> @ 70 he probably didn't have any use for them anyway.


And they were probably exceptionally dangly, but not in a good way


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 24, 2012)

My question is why was he crossing the river with no pants on in the first place? Surely thats just asking for trouble???


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 24, 2012)

sarah_m said:


> My question is why was he crossing the river with no pants on in the first place? Surely thats just asking for trouble???



You wouldn't understand the concept of going Commando :lol:


----------



## kritters (Feb 24, 2012)

Just PART of his testicles???? BIG Testicles!!!!


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 24, 2012)

sarah_m said:


> My question is why was he crossing the river with no pants on in the first place? Surely thats just asking for trouble???



Im guessing so that he had dry pants at the other side.......either that or @70 he still has the urge to 'live a little'!


----------



## kawasakirider (Feb 24, 2012)

saximus said:


> How big must they be for it to have only bitten off "part" of them



For a bloke to cross a croc infested river, I'd say they would have been pretty substantial.


----------



## kawasakirider (Feb 24, 2012)

sarah_m said:


> My question is why was he crossing the river with no pants on in the first place? Surely thats just asking for trouble???



He didn't want any water getting into his bum.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 24, 2012)

That story is nuts lol


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 24, 2012)

Why the hell are men constantly getting bitten on the balls by brown snakes and crocodiles? What's the go here???


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 24, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Why the hell are men constantly getting bitten on the balls by brown snakes and crocodiles? What's the go here???


Don't forget close calls like CHEWY and his friendly scrub lol that would be groin grabingly painful


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 24, 2012)

lol reptiles getting revenge!
tiger snake bite in the balls, now this! LOL


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 24, 2012)

it could have been worse , could have been his old fella .


----------



## Poggle (Feb 24, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> it could have been worse , could have been his old fella .



the fact he missed it, means it is either very teeny, or this bloke should be on puppertry of the penis!


----------



## bellany (Feb 24, 2012)

"My grandads so tuff he got his ball bitten in half by a crocodile and still managed to swim across the river and 'see the old lady in the house across the stream' " Go grandad !


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> Im guessing so that he had dry pants at the other side.......either that or @70 he still has the urge to 'live a little'!



or else at 70 he has lost the plot


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 25, 2012)

@ JAS101 it could have been worse still! It could have happened to me.....


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 25, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> @ 70 he probably didn't have any use for them anyway.




LOL...don't be so sure sunshine..... my husband is 76....and his ... bit ...still works.  :lol:


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 25, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> LOL...don't be so sure sunshine..... my husband is 76....and his ... bit ...still works.  :lol:



Too much info there :cry:


----------



## jahan (Feb 25, 2012)

View attachment 240162
Got him anyway.1 for Grandpa.


----------



## Poggle (Feb 25, 2012)

jahan said:


> View attachment 240162
> Got him anyway.1 for Grandpa.



Thats a decent croc there


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 25, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> LOL...don't be so sure sunshine..... my husband is 76....and his ... bit ...still works.  :lol:



There's hope for me yet! told the cook it was just a phase I was going through!


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> @ 70 he probably didn't have any use for them anyway.



Lol was just gonna say that...Ya beat me to it!

Their was a story a few years ago where a spitting cobra bit a guy in the balls...I can't say which one would be worse...this or that.


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 25, 2012)

kritters said:


> Just PART of his testicles???? BIG Testicles!!!!



Well if he crossed a hippo and croc infested river in rural africa without pants on...He obviously had some balls! You couldn't pay me enough to do that.


----------

